# VI Control on iPod/iPhone, etc



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a hard time reading VI posts on my iPod Touch because when I zoom-in to read the text, I then have to scroll horizontally to read each line! Suggestions?


----------



## johan25 (Dec 7, 2010)

There are a couple of forum apps that reflow text and all:

http://forumsapp.com/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 7, 2010)

Forums, the app, doesn't make a difference with VI-C. Too bad.


----------



## sbkp (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, Ned. Black is really awesomely readable on a light background. But since I use the VI_Control style (lower left selector), my background colors are 24282c and 32373c. (dark grey and slightly less dark grey).

If you don't choose your own color, then the style picks it for you. (So most people's posts in this style use white text, which is great.) And if I switch back to subSilver or something, then their text turns black to be readable on the light background.

I hope that makes sense. The issue isn't which color you chose, it's that you chose a color at all, which override's the forum's ability to guarantee its readability regardless of the style the _reader_ chooses. If you make your custom post color blank, everybody wins (unless you really like black!)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 7, 2010)

What is the code for 'blank'?


----------



## sbkp (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry that wasn't clear. I mean just take out the 000000 (leave that field empty).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 7, 2010)

Done!


----------



## sbkp (Dec 7, 2010)

I feel so much closer to you now.


----------



## sbkp (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay, now that that's settled... Yo, F-Russ! Get TapaTalk installed!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 7, 2010)

Gearslutz has a cool app that allows you to read their forums easily on an idevice. 

Wonder if the same can be done with VI-control?


----------



## johan25 (Dec 7, 2010)

You could always ''mobilize it'' in iCabmobile browser, this is far better than the safari browser


----------



## forumsapp (Dec 7, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Dec 07 said:


> Forums, the app, doesn't make a difference with VI-C. Too bad.


I've got you going for the next release. Unfortunately, changes made by site owners which can break compatibility are difficult to predict and subsequently deal with ahead of time. Thanks for bringing the problem to my attention. It is very much appreciated.







If an admin wants to get in touch, I can explain how it can be fixed with the current version quite easily. Forums also supports the Tapatalk plugin, so I guess that works too.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh fantastic! Thank you for doing this. My 1.99 was not wasted! :wink:


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool, so it works? Might have to buy that app!


----------



## forumsapp (Dec 10, 2010)

JT3_Jon @ Fri Dec 10 said:


> Cool, so it works? Might have to buy that app!


It will work as of version 1.0.1, which I just submitted to the App Store for approval. It usually takes a few days to a week to be approved. Hopefully we will see it available soon.

Be sure to use the URL: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/ and not just http://www.vi-control.net/ Forums needs to have the main index page of the forum in order to work correctly, otherwise you will just see the regular Safari view.

Cheers.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 10, 2010)

Keep us posted and thanks for doing this!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone else finding that the current LASS thread in the Samples section is crashing Safari? (iPhone 3GS, OS 4.1)


----------



## cc64 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Guy,

works fine here on a 3Gs running 4.2.

No probs here with 4.2 in general so if you were holding off i think that the coast is clear. Unless you have a specific app that you use and know doesn't work with 4.2

Claude


----------



## johan25 (Dec 20, 2010)

People, update your ''forums'' app NOW, because everything works great now, beautiful font, perfect easy reading on your iphone/ipods.


----------



## forumsapp (Dec 23, 2010)

Been meaning to get back here and update you guys, but it looks like johan25 beat me to it.  Glad to hear you are enjoying it.


----------

